# Furry murder



## Dedskunk (Sep 26, 2016)

17 year old furry murders her parents with 2 other furries. Her parents were also furries.

http://ktla.com/2016/09/25/2-suspects-teen-girl-in-custody-in-fullerton-triple-murder-case-police/


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 26, 2016)

Holy shit.....


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Sep 26, 2016)

This got my attention! You got the link wrong, Katie was the missing teen, not the other 17 year old girl who was detained, so fix it.

I just looked at one of the killer's page. That stamp that says "furs for life" is bullshit. Also noticed his art is as fucked up as he is.


----------



## mshy (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow ok, that's deep~


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 26, 2016)

I can't even.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 26, 2016)

Best we can do now is wish their families the best and support them in their time of grief.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 26, 2016)

That Katlynn could kill with her overbite. Holy shit. Please don't ever smile again.

I don't support murderers regardless of their reasoning.

Also. It's quite an assumption/accusation to call someone a murderer. You better back that shit up with actual evidence.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 26, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> That Katlynn could kill with her overbite. Holy shit. Please don't ever smile again.
> 
> I don't support murderers regardless of their reasoning.
> 
> Also. It's quite an assumption/accusation to call someone a murderer. You better back that shit up with actual evidence.


Indeed.
There should be an 'alleged' in there unless there is undeniable evidence.


----------



## Dedskunk (Sep 26, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> This got my attention! You got the link wrong, Katie was the missing teen, not the other 17 year old girl who was detained, so fix it.


It says in the article that the missing girl was found and detained. There were no mistakes.


Yakamaru said:


> Also. It's quite an assumption/accusation to call someone a murderer. You better back that shit up with actual evidence.


I don't have any more evidence other then a 17 year old girl is in custody along with two other guys. Who else could the girl possibly be? We might just have to wait until more stuff comes out.


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 26, 2016)

Dedskunk said:


> I don't have any more evidence other then a 17 year old girl is in custody along with two other guys. Who else could the girl possibly be? We might just have to wait until more stuff comes out.


It's a very good probability that the girl in question is Katlynn, but I think there are enough "17-year old girls who knew the family" that could be involved, and even if it _is_ Katlynn, we surely can't know for sure if she's a murderer, or just another target who hide because of, quite reasonably, being scared shitless. Don't throw murder accusations around like candies, this is hardly a laughing matter.


----------



## Dedskunk (Sep 26, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> It's a very good probability that the girl in question is Katlynn, but I think there are enough "17-year old girls who knew the family" that could be involved, and even if it _is_ Katlynn, we surely can't know for sure if she's a murderer, or just another target who hide because of, quite reasonably, being scared shitless. Don't throw murder accusations around like candies, this is hardly a laughing matter.


Katlynns account got suspended today and all the "burn in hell cunt" comments from yesterday got deleted. The comments you see now are from when she was missing and still not considered a homicide suspect.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 26, 2016)

Keemstar? Is that you?


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 26, 2016)

Dedskunk said:


> Katlynns account got suspended today and all the "burn in hell cunt" comments from yesterday got deleted. The comments you see now are from when she was missing and still not considered a homicide suspect.


How is it proving her guilt or involvement? If anything, it kinda adds weight to the "still hiding" scenario (I mean, how the hell do you manage your FA account from detention centre anyway).


----------



## Zipline (Sep 27, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Best we can do now is wish their families the best and support them in their time of grief.


What family? They all died. Unless you mean their younger brother, the family dog.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> What family? They all died. Unless you mean their younger brother, the family dog.


Close friends are also family


----------



## Somnium (Sep 27, 2016)

Just another day in mentally deranged furry fandom


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 27, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Just another day in mentally deranged furry fandom


*Human race


----------



## Somnium (Sep 27, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> *Human race



*furry race!


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Sep 27, 2016)

Dedskunk said:


> It says in the article that the missing girl was found and detained. There were no mistakes.


"On Sunday investigators also located unharmed the teen who was missing Saturday, Katlynn Goodwill Yost, 17. A 17-year-old girl was also detained"

Read this line again. I made no mistakes. Fix it.


----------



## ElioteDarth (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi people.

I saw in another news article what appears to be a Facebook conversation of one of the suspects. I'm not sure how reliable heavy.com is,  but if true then the murders are confirmed premeditated.

http://heavy.com/news/2016/09/katly...-twitter-photos-furries-fullerton-california/


----------



## Piccolora (Sep 27, 2016)

It's a dark time for this fandom. :[ I just hope justice is served.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 27, 2016)

Like we need more bad press. So I guess now we will all be labled murderers, too.


----------



## Piccolora (Sep 27, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Like we need more bad press. So I guess now we will all be labled murderers, too.


This heavily reminds me of the Slenderman stabbing a few years back. The creepypasta community came together and raised money for the victim's medical bills. Maybe we can do something too?


----------



## ElioteDarth (Sep 27, 2016)

Piccolora said:


> This heavily reminds me of the Slenderman stabbing a few years back. The creepypasta community came together and raised money for the victim's medical bills. Maybe we can do something too?



There is a gofundme to help the family pay the funerary costs plus help the two small children.


Before someone asks, Amy Rutherford is the sister of the husband.


----------



## MEDS (Sep 27, 2016)

Just to clarify, the murders happened to involve furries, but didn't spurn from the furry community. Fortunately this isn't being portrayed as a cult killing by the media.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 27, 2016)

Yet?


----------



## MEDS (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah,  several news sources aren't even drawing the correlation. This has been the worst article that I've come across:

EDIT: never mind. the source was absolute crap. I'm not going to do them the favor of linking to them


----------



## MEDS (Sep 27, 2016)

Well, Nevermind... Thanks CBS Suspects, victims in SoCal triple slaying were animal costume "furries" - CBS News


----------



## Jarren (Sep 27, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Well, Nevermind... Thanks CBS Suspects, victims in SoCal triple slaying were animal costume "furries" - CBS News


They actually stayed surprisingly neutral for a large media outlet. Good on them. Still, people will try and connect the fandom and the murder.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 27, 2016)

Dedskunk said:


> murderers FA
> Userpage of daydreamerfoxwolfangel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


Holy shit look at all the well-wishers.

As far as I'm concerned, most furs are nuts...


----------



## Dedskunk (Sep 27, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Holy shit look at all the well-wishers.


That's because her account was suspended yesterday and the comments from people calling her the murder the day before were deleted. The ones your seeing were from the day before that when she was still missing.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Sep 27, 2016)

this is just horrible... The idea alone that somebody would murder their own parents especially... Why can't people just get along? If there's a disagreement, don't go berserk, say something! I don't understand humanity... Too much conflict over trivial things that soon lead to these sorts of events. Entire families being murdered from within. It's awful.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 27, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Holy shit look at all the well-wishers.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, most furs are nuts...


Then why are you here?


----------



## ElioteDarth (Sep 27, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Holy shit look at all the well-wishers.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, most furs are nuts...



As skunk said, the user was suspended and all comments who were blaming her were removed. I saw that someone messaged Dragoneer and asked him to suspend her, I guess to avoid drama.

EDIT: To add, Entey FA was also suspended and all recent comments removed.

EDIT2: 


MEDS said:


> Yeah,  several news sources aren't even drawing the correlation. This has been the worst article that I've come across:
> 
> EDIT: never mind. the source was absolute crap. I'm not going to do them the favor of linking to them



Dragoneer got pretty upset at it too.


----------



## Zipline (Sep 27, 2016)

The dad's face killed me XD


----------



## Jarren (Sep 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> The dad's face killed me XD


And hers killed them :V
.....
Too soon?


----------



## ElioteDarth (Sep 27, 2016)

Jarren said:


> And hers killed them :V
> .....
> Too soon?



Gallows humor, but still a bit soon.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 27, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Then why are you here?


Because I like nuts, but my favorite is Cashew, duh...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 27, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Because I like nuts, but my favorite is Cashew, duh...


I am especially fond of pecans. But I am from the south so....


----------



## kurothewolf (Sep 27, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Well, Nevermind... Thanks CBS Suspects, victims in SoCal triple slaying were animal costume "furries" - CBS News


FUCK, really? Ugh...


----------



## Dedskunk (Sep 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> The dad's face killed me XD


The face of disappointment.


----------



## kurothewolf (Sep 27, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Close friends are also family


There are 2 little girls, one 6 six years old and one 9 years old. And then there's Katie.
But yeah, there's plenty of family friends (including myself) who are grieving heavily.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 27, 2016)

kurothewolf said:


> FUCK, really? Ugh...


I guess they get paid by the letter and couldn't get enough to work with, so they had to use an unrelated hobby?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 27, 2016)

Dedskunk said:


> I don't know what's happening with my mate. -- MinaRabbit's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> Defending murderers now? Why the fuck not? You guys made a sexual predator an admin on FA so I guess this is the next logical step.


I don't think their defending the person, per say.
It's called cognitive dissonance, or coping with an idea that is so beyond what you're used to.


----------



## ElioteDarth (Sep 27, 2016)

kurothewolf said:


> There are 2 little girls, one 6 six years old and one 9 years old. And then there's Katie.
> But yeah, there's plenty of family friends (including myself) who are grieving heavily.



Wait, so you knew they in real life?


----------



## kurothewolf (Sep 27, 2016)

ElioteDarth said:


> Wait, so you knew they in real life?


Yes.
I was very close with both Jen-ma (the mother) and with Daydreamer (the 17 y/o)
They were my "furry family".

(I'm the one wearing the purple shirt)

www.furaffinity.net: Little sis! by Kurothewolf
www.furaffinity.net: Sirus' creations <3 by Kurothewolf


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 27, 2016)

There is a very fine line between sanity and insanity. It is not very hard to get pushed over that line. I am not defending a murderer. I feel for the family and friends, who's lives they have totally turned into a nightmare. People, be a little more sensitive to the victims in all this. Keep the bs to a minimum please.


----------



## MaverickHunterDBoy (Sep 27, 2016)

This tragic tale just proves that in the furry community--as in ALL communities--there's both good AND evil.  And we've now see part of the evil side here.


----------



## ElioteDarth (Sep 27, 2016)

kurothewolf said:


> Yes.
> I was very close with both Jen-ma (the mother) and with Daydreamer (the 17 y/o)
> They were my "furry family".
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that.

Still, maybe you can confirm what the police didn't: is the 17 year old who was taken in custody actually Daydreamer? I mean, based on the info that have been coming online it likely is,  but maybe you can finally give the answer to this question. If she isn't, it would also stop people from accusing her unjustly.


----------



## Dedskunk (Sep 27, 2016)

>tfw you realize furfags will literally protect anyone from criticism, criminal or otherwise.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 27, 2016)

Dedskunk said:


> >tfw you realize furfags will literally protect anyone from criticism, criminal or otherwise.


>TFW you believe people are guilty until proven innocent.

That said, I think she did it, but I'll wait for the verdict.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 28, 2016)

Looks like Entey posted on his facebook four days before the he might be assisiting someone with a murder.

www.ocregister.com: Suspect in Fullerton triple homicide discussed potential involvement in murder on Facebook


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 28, 2016)

Ainoko said:


> Looks like Entey posted on his facebook four days before the he might be assisiting someone with a murder.


The plot thickens


----------



## Storok (Sep 28, 2016)

Dedskunk said:


> 17 year old furry murders her parents with 2 other furries. Her parents were also furries.
> 
> http://ktla.com/2016/09/25/2-suspects-teen-girl-in-custody-in-fullerton-triple-murder-case-police/


people murder people isnt that normal?


Zipline said:


> The dad's face killed me XD


I dont know if i should laugh or cry about that girls face tbch how did the camera survive ?


----------



## jageryote (Sep 28, 2016)

Notice they were all pro-army military jock sniffers with no sense of right and wrong, so much so that they murdered some people in cold blood.

I wouldn't be suprises if it came to fruition that they were sexually involved with the girl. Sounds like something some fascist pro-military furry would do.

I am so sick and tired of furries with no concept of social interaction, right from wrong, value of life, or anything conscious related. These are the same SOB's that claim to be furries but torture animals to death while masturbating to Uncle Sam torturing innocent people.


Edit to "people kill people, that isn't normal?"

No. Normal people do not -murder- someone else. It's not normal. It happens but it is due to the murderer being really messed up in the head. Which is likely what these ROTC, and army jock sniffers were exactly. Messed up on the head. And if you think murder is normal then you too are messes up in the head. Killing someone or raping them is not okay. How is this news to anyone. Why am I having to type this if we don't have furries with severe mental problems that are sometimes nurtured and accepted in the community. I left the fandom for that reason and only joined this forum to let anyone else out there that is planning on murdering your family as a furry that you will be caught. You are not smart enough to get away with anything close to what you are thinking of because you are delusional and pathetic. If you are reading this and are planning on killing your parents, you are truly sick and you need to know that.


----------



## Synthex (Sep 28, 2016)

what the hell........


----------



## jageryote (Sep 28, 2016)

Just as I suspected. These sick f*heads were "dating" her 17 year old daughter and killed her parents when they refused to have a massive orgy. Of course you don't want a army psycho twice her age dating your 17 year old daughter unless you want something like this to happen. I would not support my children in participating in this community anymore.

How sick. I'm physically sick knowing one of those army murderer pedophiles came from my state, Texas.

I knew they were trying to statutory rape this other psycho pro-military furry. Well they will find out what happens to pedophiles in California prison


----------



## ElioteDarth (Sep 28, 2016)

jageryote said:


> Just as I suspected. These sick f*heads were "dating" her 17 year old daughter and killed her parents when they refused to have a massive orgy. Of course you don't want a army psycho twice her age dating your 17 year old daughter unless you want something like this to happen. I would not support my children in participating in this community anymore.
> 
> How sick. I'm physically sick knowing one of those army murderer pedophiles came from my state, Texas.
> 
> I knew they were trying to statutory rape this other psycho pro-military furry. Well they will find out what happens to pedophiles in California prison



Well, seeing the attachment, then it's almost confirmed that it was because of Daydreamer and Entey relationship. Such a shame too, even through since the beginning I thought that was the case I kinda wished she wasn't involved. Being killed with help of their daughter... truly barbaric.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 28, 2016)

jageryote said:


> Notice they were all pro-army military jock sniffers with no sense of right and wrong, so much so that they murdered some people in cold blood.
> 
> I wouldn't be suprises if it came to fruition that they were sexually involved with the girl. Sounds like something some fascist pro-military furry would do.
> 
> ...


I may agree with some of what you say about right and wrong, but most of your comment was just stereotyping furries and JROTC cadets. It seems you are jaded by these two groups. Sorry it's like that for you. I just find it odd that you signed back up to FA just to come in here to spout a bunch of stereotypes. I don't believe this had anything to do with being a furry or being a member of JROTC. I believe it has everything to do with how messed up the younger people in todays society are. Young people today don't seem to have the moral compass that younger people of past generations had. And the only difference between younger people today and younger people of the past is the internet. Kids today have access to a lot of trash on the internet that we older folks were never exposed to when we were kids. Watching kids get hurt or killed on youtube doing stupid stunts, seeing people killed in military actions through the eyes of gun cameras, watching violent fights and murders, all kinds of bad stuff. We didn't see that kind of crap growing up through the 70s, 80s, and the early 90s. And porn. Can't forget the porn. I am not a shrink, but it doesn't take a degree in medicine to understand that watching the crap kids watch today on youtube and various other internet sites can damage the minds of young people. Hell, it can damage the minds of even the most hardy and tough minds of older people like myself. And it can cause people to become arrogant, making them think they know everything, when in reality they don't know squat about life or reality.


----------



## jageryote (Sep 28, 2016)

I was in ROTC myself. So I am not saying all ROTC cadets are desensitized or blood thirsty. However. A military training does desensitize a person. It's not a stereotype that the military desensitizes people, that's what the training (brainwashing) is all about. Because they have to do immoral things, their brains must be trained to react in a specific manner when murdering someone. That is just how the training works. Which is why we lose more veterans to suicide after the war than during the war.

Another -fact-: our country makes a massive portion of it's money from WAR. Our politicians make massive amounts of money profiteering from the war (Halliburton, Lockheed Martin, DuPont etc). Our government has a monetary incentive to keep us as civilians desensitized to suffering and disconnected to one another. Which ties into our moral discussion or lack thereof.

These pro-military people do not see the value of life, because if they did they would not involve themselves in the military industrial complex. This poor girl was likely desensitized, like nazi furs, fascist furries, or military furries.

Now of course not every person in the military is desensitized but those who aren't are hazed into silence.

If we as a community took a hard line approach to the fact all animals and people equally deserve life and do not deserve suffering, then when a furry OPENLY talks about murdering or raping someone or something it will actually be frowned upon. People will speak out against murder and rape, which is all too quiet in our community.  We need to acknowledge our fandom is SICK and begin to hold ourselves and those around us to a higher standard than the rest of the species of humanity.


Also I doubt this 17yo was the one planning and pushing this sequence of events. The older guys likely had far more to do with it than the girl. That being said, their military training was likely a key factor in the loss of their full mental capabilities, if they even had them when they joined up.


Now at what you said about the internet and seeing violence online. I have no doubt that has something to do with their desensitization. However, the military is literally a training program to desensitize someone way faster than any video of a murder or gore could. And ROTC can be the very beginnings of a sociopath's route to mass murder and their thinking it is acceptable. Whether it is our soldiers torturing innocent people, our furries torturing innocent animals, or them murdering other humans


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 28, 2016)

jageryote said:


> I was in ROTC myself. So I am not saying all ROTC cadets are desensitized or blood thirsty. However. A military training does desensitize a person. It's not a stereotype that the military desensitizes people, that's what the training (brainwashing) is all about. Because they have to do immoral things, their brains must be trained to react in a specific manner when murdering someone. That is just how the training works. Which is why we lose more veterans to suicide after the war than during the war.
> 
> Another -fact-: our country makes a massive portion of it's money from WAR. Our politicians make massive amounts of money profiteering from the war (Halliburton, Lockheed Martin, DuPont etc). Our government has a monetary incentive to keep us as civilians desensitized to suffering and disconnected to one another. Which ties into our moral discussion or lack thereof.
> 
> ...



During my time serving in the Army, I witnessed a few fellow soldiers and friends get dishonorable discharges for becoming conscientious objectors. In all honesty, what needs to be done (but never will) is to help soldiers reintegrate back into society by putting them through counseling to help them get over that mindset and to make them productive members of society. 

The problem today is that soldiers have no idea how to be who they were prior to them joining the Military. I can say with near 100% certainty that the last four mass shootings were committed by prior service members. Sadly googling doesn't help when looking for the number of mass shooters who had served in the military over the past 20 years, though it is a safe assumption that the percentage is around 60-75%. If anyone is better at Googling than I am, please search and post your results.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 28, 2016)

This may have relevance in this thread: www.ocregister.com: No charges are filed Tuesday against 17-year-old girl in triple homicide in Fullerton but according to the OC Register, Katherine Yost is NOT getting charged with murder of her parents and family friend. As only the OC Register is the only one reporting this at the moment, I am going to with hold my judgement until the story has been verified.


----------



## jageryote (Sep 28, 2016)

Ainoko said:


> During my time serving in the Army, I witness a few fellow soldiers and friends get dishonorable discharged for becoming conscientious objectors. In all honesty, what needs to be done (but never will) is to help soldiers reintegrate back into society by putting them through counseling to help them get over that mindset and to make them productive members of society. The problem today is that soldiers have no idea how to be who they were prior to them joining the Military. I can say with near 100% certainty that the last four mass shootings were committed by prior service members. Sadly googling doesn't help when looking for the number of mass shooters who had served in the military over the past 20 years, though it is a safe assumption that the percentage is around 60-75%. If anyone is better at Googling than I am, please search and post your results.



Agreed 100% I am by no means belittling all veterans, because some of them are the most awake. As well, they are the most preyed upon by our vulturous recruiters. They are lied to about why they are doing the things they are doing and taken advantage of, and some of them just wanted to have a career or a better life. Not all service members are blood thirsty, but they are all taken advantage of. You can bet all of them are poor too.

Veterans need desperate help in this nation after being tossed aside by the war machine and left to rot. Some of my biggest role models were in the army. They lives the lies until they too woke up after being left for dead in Kuwait during the Clinton administration and then covered it up. All of this man's squad died of uranium poisoning from the uranium ripped bullets we shot all across the cradle of civilization. Now people in fulujah are having worse birth defects than Hiroshima or agent orange victims.


----------



## Skylge (Sep 28, 2016)

Luckily there aren't many soldiers going around haywire.

A curious mind would like to know what drives a person over the line to hurt another. But the truth lies with those directly connected to the case. And the authorities making some sense of the facts.
Not always perfect... but the best there is to get as close to the truth as possible.
Arm chair- judging is an easy ticket for brandishing people and groups for the wrong reasons.

The longer it takes to release an explanation, the more people's minds will run wild.

For the sake of the people and communities involved, I hope the circumstances will be unravelled fast.

All strength wished to those close by...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 28, 2016)

jageryote said:


> I was in ROTC myself. So I am not saying all ROTC cadets are desensitized or blood thirsty. However. A military training does desensitize a person. It's not a stereotype that the military desensitizes people, that's what the training (brainwashing) is all about. Because they have to do immoral things, their brains must be trained to react in a specific manner when murdering someone. That is just how the training works. Which is why we lose more veterans to suicide after the war than during the war.
> 
> Another -fact-: our country makes a massive portion of it's money from WAR. Our politicians make massive amounts of money profiteering from the war (Halliburton, Lockheed Martin, DuPont etc). Our government has a monetary incentive to keep us as civilians desensitized to suffering and disconnected to one another. Which ties into our moral discussion or lack thereof.
> 
> ...


Well I was a Marine, and I agree that a soldier has to be desensitized in order to kill the enemy. You call it murder. What kind of horseshot is that?! So you just believe all soldiers are hired murderers? That is total bs! And I twice your age, which means I have seen the rise of video gaming and the internet, and have personally seen the difference between how people are today versus how they were back then. I have a photographic memory so I can say it IS the internet doing this to people and be confident it is an honest opinion thatvis completely accurate.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 28, 2016)

A soldier is someone trained to defend their country, not to murder. A soldier defending their country is not wrong.

I don't know the details of the militaries of each country, but from what I've seen at least on the American one they tend to indoctrinate you into a certain way of thinking/being. Which is why they sometimes need to be helped to get back into society.

My dad were in the military for some 12 years on a submarine and never had to deal with someone trying to desensitize him or anyone else. 

As for this topic: Shit, this thing still going?


----------



## ElioteDarth (Sep 28, 2016)

Ainoko said:


> This may have relevance in this thread: www.ocregister.com: No charges are filed Tuesday against 17-year-old girl in triple homicide in Fullerton but according to the OC Register, Katherine Yost is NOT getting charged with murder of her parents and family friend. As only the OC Register is the only one reporting this at the moment, I am going to with hold my judgement until the story has been verified.



Thanks a lot for the link. I hope we get more info soon, such as if the police didn't see enough evidence to do so.

EDIT: 


Yakamaru said:


> A soldier is someone trained to defend their country, not to murder. A soldier defending their country is not wrong.
> 
> I don't know the details of the militaries of each country, but from what I've seen at least on the American one they tend to indoctrinate you into a certain way of thinking/being. Which is why they sometimes need to be helped to get back into society.
> 
> ...



Yes, mostly because information is still being dug up. Police seems to be doing their best and I hope we get more official info soon.


----------



## Dedskunk (Sep 28, 2016)

Storok said:


> people murder people isnt that normal?


The FA admins deleted the FA links because "muh harassment" God forbid people would want to harass a suspected murderer.


----------



## Storok (Sep 28, 2016)

Dedskunk said:


> The FA admins deleted the FA links because "muh harassment" God forbid people would want to harass a suspected murderer.


I dont give a shit if someone murders someone... Omg a furry got murdered now lets all cry... I mean christ! 
then we would have to cry all day long because there are ppl getting murdered that are furries... I think there are furries murdered where no one knows they were and at the end of the say it is just a really normal thing that ppl die some way. Also it is good that they stop ppl from harassing the suspect because the suspect is also human and has feelings and the right for these bing untouched by you... But ppl will never get this...


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 28, 2016)

ElioteDarth said:


> Yes, mostly because information is still being dug up. Police seems to be doing their best and I hope we get more official info soon.


Why is this case so special? Because some Furries got murdered? People get murdered all the time. It was bound for some Furries to die at some point. 

I honestly do not see why this is even an issue in the first place.


----------



## ElioteDarth (Sep 28, 2016)

Storok said:


> I dont give a shit if someone murders someone... Omg a furry got murdered now lets all cry... I mean christ!
> then we would have to cry all day long because there are ppl getting murdered that are furries... I think there are furries murdered where no one knows they were and at the end of the say it is just a really normal thing that ppl die some way. Also it is good that they stop ppl from harassing the suspect because the suspect is also human and has feelings and the right for these bing untouched by you... But ppl will never get this...



That's kinda insensitive I must say.

The fact is that it's wasn't a random person that got murdered: it was a member of this community, a person who knew many people here (who some even posted in this thread). Of course people die everyday, everybody knows that. But when someone closer to you dies of course that will have a deeper impact. And just like it's normal to people to get sad when people dies, it's normal to get sadder when someone closer to you dies.

And it's kinda weird that in the same post you downplayed death you defended the suspect right to don't be harassed (which they cannot see, and even if they could would be just mean comments compared to those who got dead). I actually agree that we should hold the harsh comments until more evidence comes, but if proved they really did the fact they deserve every mean comment they can get. Not because of some feeling of vengeance, but to reinforce how abominable their acts truly where.


EDIT:


Yakamaru said:


> Why is this case so special? Because some Furries got murdered? People get murdered all the time. It was bound for some Furries to die at some point.
> 
> I honestly do not see why this is even an issue in the first place.



This case is special the same way that a murder in your street would be more special than a murder in Africa or  in the Middle East.

You may argue against the fairness of that, but it's normal that we care more about things that happen closer to us.


----------



## Ainoko (Sep 28, 2016)

Skylge said:


> Luckily there aren't many soldiers going around haywire.



Sadly I think the number of soldiers going haywire is fairly high, but I can't find the statistics that shows the overall numbers. This is one area that is seriously underreported and understudied.


----------



## Storok (Sep 29, 2016)

Storok said:


> the suspect is also human and has feelings





ElioteDarth said:


> nd it's kinda weird that in the same post you downplayed death you defended the suspect right to don't be harassed


oh no! I think I just defended human rights I must be a bad person! 
omg I need to kill myself right now! 
now seriously whats wrong with you?  @ElioteDarth you are a verry sensitive being and you get "triggered" by words on a forum I am sure you wouldnt want to get haressed all ady long...
but you are the person that cant understand because in the moment where you are in a group haressing a single one seems okay. WOW!
Good job!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 29, 2016)

Dedskunk said:


> >both murderers were armyfurs
> >all army furs are psychokillers
> your retarded.


Well, aren't you the ball of sunshine and lollipops.

Your extrapolation is fucked and so is your logic. Go back to your drawing board and un-fuck it.

Or better yet, listen to the people who actually know their shit instead of being full of it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 29, 2016)

ElioteDarth said:


> This case is special the same way that a murder in your street would be more special than a murder in Africa or  in the Middle East.
> 
> You may argue against the fairness of that, but it's normal that we care more about things that happen closer to us.


Your point being?

A murder is a murder regardless of where it is. If however this was a personal one from for instance a family member or a good friend I would understand the frustration, but what does it help to go onto a fucking forum and attempt at making it into a bigger deal than what it actually is? It's pointless.



Dedskunk said:


> >both murderers were armyfurs
> >all army furs are psychokillers
> your retarded.


You're*

Also, you're an idiot. How about you stop making a big deal out of nothing? Murders happen all the time. Get over it. Statistically, Furries were bound to be at the recieving end of the early-arriving Reaper and at the dealer's end at some point.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 29, 2016)

jageryote said:


> I was in ROTC myself. So I am not saying all ROTC cadets are desensitized or blood thirsty. However. A military training does desensitize a person. It's not a stereotype that the military desensitizes people, that's what the training (brainwashing) is all about. Because they have to do immoral things, their brains must be trained to react in a specific manner when murdering someone. That is just how the training works. Which is why we lose more veterans to suicide after the war than during the war.
> 
> Another -fact-: our country makes a massive portion of it's money from WAR. Our politicians make massive amounts of money profiteering from the war (Halliburton, Lockheed Martin, DuPont etc). Our government has a monetary incentive to keep us as civilians desensitized to suffering and disconnected to one another. Which ties into our moral discussion or lack thereof.
> 
> ...


Ok. I give you a point. To be quite honest, yes our government is less thanngood when it comes to corruption. And a lot of people profit from war. It has become a big business. That's your point. Now as far as the military creating sociopaths, that's a big nope. I can guarantee the military didnt create these sociopaths. They were crazy before they entered any military service. And its getting harder and harder for our military to find young sane people. Now I haven't been in this fandom for very long, but I have yet to see any furries who don't love animals. I haven't seen or heard of any furries torturing animals. I haven't seen any furries who condone rap. And I haven't seen any furries condoning these or any other murders. But what I have seen is haters coming on here and pretending to be furries so they can spout their hate. And disillusioned furries who've leftbthe fandom because they didn't quite fit in, which to me is crazy in itself, because I have never met a more open and accepting group of people. To me, your arguements sound more like a feminazi doing her best to say there is a problem when no problem exsist.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 29, 2016)

Ainoko said:


> During my time serving in the Army, I witnessed a few fellow soldiers and friends get dishonorable discharges for becoming conscientious objectors. In all honesty, what needs to be done (but never will) is to help soldiers reintegrate back into society by putting them through counseling to help them get over that mindset and to make them productive members of society.
> 
> The problem today is that soldiers have no idea how to be who they were prior to them joining the Military. I can say with near 100% certainty that the last four mass shootings were committed by prior service members. Sadly googling doesn't help when looking for the number of mass shooters who had served in the military over the past 20 years, though it is a safe assumption that the percentage is around 60-75%. If anyone is better at Googling than I am, please search and post your results.


Yes. The last few mass ahootings were former military, who were all dishonorably discharged for being messed up in the head. Contrary to popular belief, our military doesn't want mindless crazy people in it. Most get weeded out in training. As far as conscientious objectors go, the ones I saw were using it as an exscuse to get out of the military because they couldn't handle it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Your point being?
> 
> A murder is a murder regardless of where it is. If however this was a personal one from for instance a family member or a good friend I would understand the frustration, but what does it help to go onto a fucking forum and attempt at making it into a bigger deal than what it actually is? It's pointless.
> 
> ...


I honestly believe a few of the people on here commenting are haters that arentcontent://media/external/file/1085


Yakamaru said:


> Your point being?
> 
> A murder is a murder regardless of where it is. If however this was a personal one from for instance a family member or a good friend I would understand the frustration, but what does it help to go onto a fucking forum and attempt at making it into a bigger deal than what it actually is? It's pointless.
> 
> ...


I believe some of these commenters are just haters who've come on here to start bs. I noticed that deadskunk and jagore are new members. Trolls coming for a feeding. A few others as well.


----------



## ElioteDarth (Sep 29, 2016)

Storok said:


> oh no! I think I just defended human rights I must be a bad person!
> omg I need to kill myself right now!
> now seriously whats wrong with you?  @ElioteDarth you are a verry sensitive being and you get "triggered" by words on a forum I am sure you wouldnt want to get haressed all ady long...
> but you are the person that cant understand because in the moment where you are in a group haressing a single one seems okay. WOW!
> Good job!



I just pointed out that it's kinda hypocritical to defend human rights in the same post you downplay a greater violation of human rights.

As I said, I do think that the mean comments should be on hold until definitive evidence, but you really won't convince me I should feel bad for calling Adam Lanza a jerk. If proved, they really do deserve to get every bit of scrutiny we can muster: part in because of posts like yours, where murder is so frequent we start getting dis-sensitized by it.

Also triggered? I just pointed out that you were being insensitive. Like you are still being. Not insensitive with me (because frankly I don't even know you to really care) but with the situation of this topic.



Yakamaru said:


> Your point being?
> 
> A murder is a murder regardless of where it is. If however this was a personal one from for instance a family member or a good friend I would understand the frustration, but what does it help to go onto a fucking forum and attempt at making it into a bigger deal than what it actually is? It's pointless.



While a murder is a murder, the intensity of a murder is greater to whoever is closer to it. So it's a bigger deal on this FA forum because they were members of this same FA community. Second, the intensity of a murder is greater based on how it happened: if proved that Daydream had something to do with it, a murder is more shocking if a family is the one involved into it. And even more intense if it's someone really close, like a daughter.

It's not really pointless, since it's allows people (like me) to have a hub to share and get information about what happened and hopefully figure out this tragic happening. If you think it's pointless then you shouldn't partake into it.

EDIT: And look on it through this side: the more popularity this case gets, the more people will know it, and the more likely people will offer support to this family. Just like the victims of those more famous tragedies. Ergo we really should be sharing this happening (of course, alongside the GoFundMe) to as many people as possible.

While some people are worried about 'the furry image', you furries (I don't really consider me one) could get a united effort to donate on mass. It would turn potential bad rep into good rep, because it would show that the community takes care of itself. I am sure many furries already donated, but you guys really need to show it as a united effort so that when people confront about this case you can answer: "Yes, and we have gotten together and helped those children with X money. What have you done?"


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 29, 2016)

ElioteDarth said:


> While a murder is a murder, the intensity of a murder is greater to whoever is closer to it. So it's a bigger deal on this FA forum because they were members of this same FA community. Second, the intensity of a murder is greater based on how it happened: if proved that Daydream had something to do with it, a murder is more shocking if a family is the one involved into it. And even more intense if it's someone really close, like a daughter.
> 
> It's not really pointless, since it's allows people (like me) to have a hub to share and get information about what happened and hopefully figure out this tragic happening. If you think it's pointless then you shouldn't partake into it.


Community? Literally the ONLY thing we have in common is liking anthropomorphic animals. I do not feel any more of a connection with another Furry as I do with a total and utter stranger. Unless they're an ACTUAL friend of mine.

People die every day. A decent amount of these deaths could actually be avoided if things are done properly. You making a big deal out of this is NOT helping. In fact, it's making matters worse by making this one particular case seem "more important" than any other murders. Family murders happens. Get over it. I don't see you making a huge fuss about honor killings in Islamic countries, so why is this one special?

As for finding out why's and how's on this subject. Does it matter? It won't get the dead people back. It won't do jack shit other than fulfilling your own need for knowing every detail of a case that does not touch you on a personal level.

TL;DR: Furries got murdered. So what? Statistically it was inevitable. Stop making a big fuss over this shit. 

If I were one of those directly affected by this incident I'd detest people blowing shit out of proportions, making accusations without evidence and attempting to "spread the word". Honestly I'd rather just fucking cry my eyes out in private.


----------



## ElioteDarth (Sep 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Community? Literally the ONLY thing we have in common is liking anthropomorphic animals. I do not feel any more of a connection with another Furry as I do with a total and utter stranger. Unless they're an ACTUAL friend of mine.
> 
> People die every day. A decent amount of these deaths could actually be avoided if things are done properly. You making a big deal out of this is NOT helping. In fact, it's making matters worse by making this one particular case seem "more important" than any other murders. Family murders happens. Get over it. I don't see you making a huge fuss about honor killings in Islamic countries, so why is this one special?
> 
> ...



They were members of FA, which is a furry community. So yes, they were members of this same community you are a member of. I  believe that you don't feel a connection, but that doesn't mean that other people doesn't.

This one is special, as I already said in my previous post, because it's closer. It's literally happened right here. And since it's closer we can do more to help about it. You really cannot easily donate money to stop honor killings in Islamic countries, but you can donate to help this family if you want to.

And knowing actually gives people closure, just like when you see a know murderer going to jail. You feel satisfied with seeing justice happening. Doubt gives us suffering, but truth is relieving.

Finally, as I said in the last thread: more awareness allow something being seen by more people, many of which can offer support. Please consider the big picture.

And actually, furthermore: how is it a single thread in a community forum a big fuss anyway?

I take you are a reserved person this is why you feel this way, but this family was pretty popular and social... so much that they immediately set the GoFundMe. Of course the accusations don't really help, but spreading the word is vital for it working. How do you want people to donate money if they don't know the case so they can get moved by it?


----------



## Storok (Sep 29, 2016)

@ElioteDarth I feel no connection to you in any way or form you are just exegerating about a dead topic


----------



## ElioteDarth (Sep 29, 2016)

Storok said:


> @ElioteDarth I feel no connection to you in any way or form you are just exegerating about a dead topic



I hope you haven't used 'dead topic' as a pun.

But really, as I said I think it's good to have a place to talk about this. It's just really a single topic in a whole community and I do plan to update it as more info comes. Storok, I understand you find this pointless and really, I don't think anybody would really try to force other people to care. But please, then just don't partake on it. Keeping saying 'we shouldn't care about this subject' in a topic about 'subject' is pointless.


----------



## Storok (Sep 29, 2016)

ElioteDarth said:


> I hope you haven't used 'dead topic' as a pun.


I can't breathe omg I actually made one of the best puns unintentional


----------



## Storok (Sep 29, 2016)

@ElioteDarth its not that the thread is pointless but more of your argument about mocking someone is just not right


----------



## ElioteDarth (Sep 29, 2016)

Storok said:


> @ElioteDarth its not that the thread is pointless but more of your argument about mocking someone is just not right



It's not necessary mocking but more rebuking. Murderers should be rebuked whenever possible, just like all those who do heinous things. Otherwise we as a society start getting dis-sensitized and seeing it as a common occurrence: such as in my society (not american) where stealing stops being seen as a big deal.

Of course, let me say for the second (maybe third) time: we really should hold on it until definitive evidence appears.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 29, 2016)

ElioteDarth said:


> They were members of FA, which is a furry community. So yes, they were members of this same community you are a member of. I  believe that you don't feel a connection, but that doesn't mean that other people doesn't.
> 
> This one is special, as I already said in my previous post, because it's closer. It's literally happened right here. And since it's closer we can do more to help about it. You really cannot easily donate money to stop honor killings in Islamic countries, but you can donate to help this family if you want to.
> 
> ...


Closer? Because they are part of the FA/Furry community? No. That's a load of horseshit and you know it. You going to make a "special" case out of every fucking murder in this "community"? Then you're going to have to continue with that shit, mate. Should also take up all the murders in the past as well as future ones that will pop up or you're just a hypocrite.

Also, go into details to do what, exactly? Get information on a situation's that's already happened? There's no point. Unless you somehow can go back in time and prevent this shit from happening I  do not see the point in keeping this topic alive. NO ONE, EXCEPT you is interested in this shit.

Knowing gives people closure? For someone who were NOT personally affected in any way, shape or form? I am sorry, but you do not need to know shit, mate.

Publically shaming or attempt at shaming people for their crimes is social justice 101. Stop that shit. It's unnecessary and will ruin the criminal's life for after they get out of jail. I am not interested in ruining people's lives even if they've taken someone elses.

That shit is not acceptable in any way, shape or form. You know what defamation is? This shitty mob mentality of yours is not necessary in our society. Please get rid of it.

Yes, a murder happened. Justice will be served and the offendees will be jailed. Grieve, if you have to, and fucking move on.


----------



## ElioteDarth (Sep 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Closer? Because they are part of the FA/Furry community? No. That's a load of horseshit and you know it. You going to make a "special" case out of every fucking murder in this "community"? Then you're going to have to continue with that shit, mate. Should also take up all the murders in the past as well as future ones that will pop up or you're just a hypocrite.
> 
> Also, go into details to do what, exactly? Get information on a situation's that's already happened? There's no point. Unless you somehow can go back in time and prevent this shit from happening I  do not see the point in keeping this topic alive. NO ONE, EXCEPT you is interested in this shit.
> 
> ...



The numbers appoint to which paragraph I am replying, to make reading it easier:

1 - While you may make this judgement, you know it's a subjective one. I do consider such ties matter, you don't. But you really cannot disprove that someone you could send a message is closer than someone in ME. Second, I got invested in this case because it actually brought my attention. Since I don't plan to stay here (and even if I did, eventually I would have to leave) your demands would be impossible. Still, I do think you guys should make a thread to discuss those kind of happenings, to console, to condemn and to help when things such as this happened.

2 - Another subjective value. People all over the world want to figure out why crimes happened. You cannot stop crimes that happened, but as I said before finding the truth and seeing the ending gives you closure. And seeing how others posted on this thread, on others are following all those articles... you are objectively wrong.

3 - Didn't you get closure when Bin Laden was caught for example? You really should stop trying to determine how other people should feel.

4 - Yes, after they paid their debt to society then they should be accepted back. But while they haven't paid, society need to take a stand against them with fortitude. Also I must point the following: they already ruined their lives. Like, you do something heinous and you get shocked when people would call you on it? They should really expect that this would happen.

5 - Defamation:

*Defamation*—also *calumny*, *vilification*, and *traducement*—is the communication of a false statement that harms the reputation of an individual person, business, product, group, government, religion, or nation.[1]

I'm sorry, but you are objectively wrong again: there is no defamation in saying Hitler attempted genocide. If proved they are guilty, there won't be any defamation in saying they did it and why it's terrible.

Unless you are still saying about 'unproved' claims, which I will say for the fourth time I already said we should hold until definitive proof appears.

6 - People will, like in all crimes eventually move on, but that will happen when the crime case is closed.


----------



## Dedskunk (Sep 29, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Well, aren't you the ball of sunshine and lollipops.
> 
> Your extrapolation is fucked and so is your logic. Go back to your drawing board and un-fuck it.
> 
> Or better yet, listen to the people who actually know their shit instead of being full of it.





Yakamaru said:


> You're*
> 
> Also, you're an idiot. How about you stop making a big deal out of nothing? Murders happen all the time. Get over it. Statistically, Furries were bound to be at the recieving end of the early-arriving Reaper and at the dealer's end at some point.


>doesn't understand green arrows
I was responding to jageryote about his stance that anyone who served in the military is a potential killer. I meant no disrespect to you sir. It is a big deal. Imagine If this becomes a reoccurring tread as mentally unstable as most Furries are. As if we need something other then dog fucking to be looked down upon.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm going to start with a tip of the hat to @Okami_No_Heishi for your military service.

Now, I'll open with the fact that I'm old enough to be almost all y'all's grandfather. Grew up with my little brother in the golden years of the USA, the '60's. No internet, no cellphones, no video games. We actually had to entertain ourselves. We also had to stay in line or dad would punish us. We learned morals, the value of life, family and friends. You pretty much never heard of a Veteran going off the deep end and murdering another human being.

I served in the '70's and although I missed Vietnam by the skin of my teeth, I served nonetheless. We were trained professionals with the knowledge and common sense to know what to do and when to do it. I spent most of it on the flightline but some of my service included carrying my USAF-issued M16 slick side. Some of my older relatives served In-Country but nobody came home messed up in the head. They carried on, raising a family and working a job.

On to today's kids/young adults. The Internet, messenger, video games and today's standard of "No Punishment" has created a whole raft of disconnected beings. I see these kids everyday, since my job is with a school district. The have almost zero social skills and the only thing on their minds (or their parents minds) is making it into college. My generation took shop. Theirs takes AP courses. Now, send this disconnected young person through the military - I think you've created a person that has a seriously blurred line between game, war and reality. A friend's kid just came back from the Middle East. He is one messed up dOOd. He said he can't cope and wants to go back. All I can think is "The Hurt Locker."

Alright, call me out on my ramblings if you think I'm wrong, but you better have a good defense. Tell me why I'm wrong and you're right.

Just my $0.02 USD worth, gleaned from 60 years of life. Or, the military messed me up and I have it all wrong.


----------



## Dedskunk (Sep 29, 2016)

From what I've heard the alleged "victim" had history of verbally abusing her mother. Nobody who know her was surprised when she was detained and she somehow gets a slap on the wrist. Just wow.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 30, 2016)

Dedskunk said:


> >doesn't understand green arrows
> I was responding to jageryote about his stance that anyone who served in the military is a potential killer. I meant no disrespect to you sir. It is a big deal. Imagine If this becomes a reoccurring tread as mentally unstable as most Furries are. As if we need something other then dog fucking to be looked down upon.


I have my own disagreements with what he said, but casually listing off points without sufficient explanation does not a compelling argument make, even when it comes across as a logic equation.

I'm aware of how insecure quite a bit of the fandom is about itself and how much some particularly vulnerable members desire escapism from the ostracism they face in society. In essence, they seek a feeling of "coming home", which is all well and good until it gets exploited by potential cult leaders willing to prey on their emotions and manipulate them to whatever end they choose, further removing themselves from society in the process. Even without such a malevolent influence, such socially-depraved souls are just as likely to resort to heinous acts such as this for the sole purpose of merely seeking attention, often being so self-absorbed that there's no difference to them as to what constitutes good or bad attention.

It's been discussed at length before, and I have read of at least three instances in British Columbia alone where furries have been the subject of some very severe maladjustment cases:
- A hoarder in Vancouver, finally evicted in 2014;
- Roommates in Nanaimo who blackmailed their landlord over rent, amid child sex play and being a menace to fellow tenants; and
- A spousal abuse and justice system fraud case that has caught the attention of multiple agencies, including CBC, WikiLeaks and a Canadian senator.

Bear in mind however that no news is good news, and for every story like this that we hear about, there's likely five or more positive stories that very rarely make their way into the media (Syrian migrants being welcomed by furries attending VancouFur this year was quite an exceptional one).

EDIT: I understand where you're coming from. The Fandom, despite its technicolour diversity of a million hues and shades, is still painted with broad strokes by those who don't understand it, and it's therefore encumbant on all of us to speak up when we're made aware of something gone awry. That does not require us to devolve into an angry mob out for blood however.


----------



## ElioteDarth (Sep 30, 2016)

For those following, I didn't found any new article for now. It will probably be some time before we get more info.

However, their GoFundMe  just hit 10% with 131 donors. That's pretty nice.


----------



## Dedskunk (Sep 30, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> I have my own disagreements with what he said, but casually listing off points without sufficient explanation does not a compelling argument make, even when it comes across as a logic equation.
> 
> I'm aware of how insecure quite a bit of the fandom is about itself and how much some particularly vulnerable members desire escapism from the ostracism they face in society. In essence, they seek a feeling of "coming home", which is all well and good until it gets exploited by potential cult leaders willing to prey on their emotions and manipulate them to whatever end they choose, further removing themselves from society in the process. Even without such a malevolent influence, such socially-depraved souls are just as likely to resort to heinous acts such as this for the sole purpose of merely seeking attention, often being so self-absorbed that there's no difference to them as to what constitutes good or bad attention.
> 
> ...


And after all that your still surprised when the cult like keeps happening again and again and again and again? Are you still surprised when people pander to popufurs, some being really shitty and talent less yet they still praise them like god's? Besides the fact that murder isn't new the fandom dogpatch.press: Murder and the furry community – the untold story of ‘Night Horse’. the fact of the matter is furries are fucking crazy and always will be.
>muh diversity
What does race have to do with the stuff you said?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 30, 2016)

Dedskunk said:


> And after all that your still surprised when the cult like keeps happening again and again and again and again?* Are you still surprised when people pander to popufurs*, some being really shitty and talent less yet they still praise them like god's? Besides the fact that murder isn't new the fandom dogpatch.press: Murder and the furry community – the untold story of ‘Night Horse’. the fact of the matter is furries are fucking crazy and always will be.
> >muh diversity
> *What does race have to do with the stuff you said?*


Did you even read the post you quoted? Really?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 30, 2016)

Dedskunk said:


> And after all that your still surprised when the cult like keeps happening again and again and again and again? Are you still surprised when people pander to popufurs, some being really shitty and talent less yet they still praise them like god's? Besides the fact that murder isn't new the fandom dogpatch.press: Murder and the furry community – the untold story of ‘Night Horse’. the fact of the matter is furries are fucking crazy and always will be.


The only one saying anything about being surprised by all this is you. Given your track record on the forum, I'd say you're fucking crazy for thinking that you'd get some sort of applause for being some white knight moral crusader here.


> >muh diversity
> What does race have to do with the stuff you said?


I pity your small mind in not being able to differentiate between race and memetic (idea-based) diversity. I take it that you're the kind of person who thinks that Islam is a race?


----------



## Dedskunk (Oct 1, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> The only one saying anything about being surprised by all this is you. Given your track record on the forum, I'd say you're fucking crazy for thinking that you'd get some sort of applause for being some white knight moral crusader here.


Am I that one dimensional? I never claimed to have any moral high ground. I don't even expect you to listen to me. I may not be the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I've seen enough.  


ChapterAquila92 said:


> I pity your small mind in not being able to differentiate between race and memetic (idea-based) diversity. I take it that you're the kind of person who thinks that Islam is a race?


Sorry for getting the two confused (considering the former is the one I always hear about the most).


----------



## Drezrek (Oct 1, 2016)

The whole story about the Fullerton triple murder case is still very unclear as there hasn't been any release from authorities about any motives (as far as I know at the moment), and while "It's just another murder case" could be a valid argument... Let's take a moment to reflect on what we're talking about.
It's been around a week now since it happened, three people murdered. Killed by a shotgun according to the coroner report. It's a very tragic incident that happened to have ties to the fandom due to both the victims and the suspects being active within the furry fandom, themselves.

What I would like to focus on for now is just how the reaction from the furry fandom has been very silent about this all. I can understand how one would react towards murder  with denial and anger in this particular regard due to it being both the first and second stage of the Kübler-Ross model, which is more known as the "Five stages of grief".
It's no excuse for furries trying to deliberately downplay that this all has ties to the furry fandom, though. Whenever you try to excuse or twist the facts towards that "It could happen to any fandom/sport/person", you're showing just how disconnected from reality both you as well as furs within this fandom really are, and I have to say that it's made me lose the tiny amount of respect that I had towards what I once considered a place where I felt that I could 'fit in' when I first started becoming somewhat more active within the furry fandom two years ago.

There's a lot more I could say about this all but the majority has shown just how little they actually care about other people, let alone other 'furs', enough as it is by now to prove my own ideas and thoughts that I've had over these past couple of years. Anything that anyone could say about this doesn't matter, cause in the end there's a lot of furs that's currently trying to *downplay a triple murder in order to 'save face' within the fandom*... And that should go way beyond any acceptable conduct, even when it comes to furry and the lack of standards that it upholds somewhat proudly.

If things aren't like I've just described. If it just happens that I'm just another troll that's trying to start drama over a *fucking murder case*, then I have nothing more to say. I've been proven right enough by this whole ordeal, so feel free to continue on as normal and bury your head in the sand while everyone else sees you all for what you really are.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 1, 2016)

Drezrek said:


> The whole story about the Fullerton triple murder case is still very unclear as there hasn't been any release from authorities about any motives (as far as I know at the moment), and while "It's just another murder case" could be a valid argument... Let's take a moment to reflect on what we're talking about.
> It's been around a week now since it happened, three people murdered. Killed by a shotgun according to the coroner report. It's a very tragic incident that happened to have ties to the fandom due to both the victims and the suspects being active within the furry fandom, themselves.
> 
> What I would like to focus on for now is just how the reaction from the furry fandom has been very silent about this all. I can understand how one would react towards murder  with denial and anger in this particular regard due to it being both the first and second stage of the Kübler-Ross model, which is more known as the "Five stages of grief".
> ...


Thank you for not trying to make the post about you, unlike many.


----------



## ElioteDarth (Oct 1, 2016)

Drezrek said:


> Killed by a shotgun according to the coroner report.



So it's confirmed it was a shooting?

I had actually expected it was by gunfire, but thanks for sharing: at least it's now confirmed and not a likely guess. Hope we get more info soon.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 1, 2016)

Drezrek said:


> The whole story about the Fullerton triple murder case is still very unclear as there hasn't been any release from authorities about any motives (as far as I know at the moment), and while "It's just another murder case" could be a valid argument... Let's take a moment to reflect on what we're talking about.
> It's been around a week now since it happened, three people murdered. Killed by a shotgun according to the coroner report. It's a very tragic incident that happened to have ties to the fandom due to both the victims and the suspects being active within the furry fandom, themselves.
> 
> What I would like to focus on for now is just how the reaction from the furry fandom has been very silent about this all. I can understand how one would react towards murder  with denial and anger in this particular regard due to it being both the first and second stage of the Kübler-Ross model, which is more known as the "Five stages of grief".
> ...


Cold-hearted it may be, but it's hard to feel sympathy for someone who you neither know nor have an emotional connection to, even within the same social group. 

The fact of both parties involved being part of the Furry Fandom is a minor footnote of unknown relevance at the current moment; we need to know if it played into the motives behind the killings before we can make an accurate assessment on the matter.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 1, 2016)

Just a reminder, people, please don't call anyone a murderer without a conviction. You can talk about the case and the situation, but we do need you to remain respectful both to the victims, their families, and any suspects in the case. 



Drezrek said:


> Anything that anyone could say about this doesn't matter, cause in the end there's a lot of furs that's currently trying to *downplay a triple murder in order to 'save face' within the fandom*... And that should go way beyond any acceptable conduct, even when it comes to furry and the lack of standards that it upholds somewhat proudly.


There's a huge difference, mind, between trying to downplay the event (which is absolutely tragic, just like any untimely death is), and downplaying the significance that fandom is likely to have had in the situation. People died, and that's a sad and terrible thing. Are they likely to have died because they were furries? Probably not. Are they likely to have been killed because the alleged perpetrators were furries? Probably not. So in that sense, fandom has very little to do with it, and I can absolutely understand people getting frustrated with media playing up the furry connection since there is no evidence it had anything to do with the murder itself.


----------



## Troj (Oct 3, 2016)

As I basically said on Phoenixed:

For the most part, the mainstream media has been awkward-but-not-mean-spirited in its treatment of the "furry" and "cosplay" aspects of this story, but those aspects shouldn't have taken center stage in the first place.

I don't think this story will do much to help or hurt the fandom's reputation either way, because it doesn't readily "prime" the usual stereotypes of the fandom.

At most, the story's just triggered yet another general discussion about furries, so people who are predisposed to defending furries are doing their usual shpiel, and people who are predisposed to hating or dissing furries are doing _their_ usual shpiel. Very few people are bothering to connect their furry rants and raves back to the original story, I've noticed.

Based on what most of us know so far, this same tragic story could've unfolded in any fandom or community--and, indeed, it has, because my neighbor's nephew is in prison for trying to help his friend cover up a crime _exactly_ like this!

My heart aches particularly for the children in all this. I hope they're getting the support they need at this time. They lost their parents in just about the worst way possible.

In a way, I even feel bad for the suspects, having known the aforementioned guy who was complicit in a crime like this. One moment of adolescent stupidity, naivete, selfishness, and passion can ruin your life forever.

Whether she was involved or not, I feel bad for the teenage girl, because of how she'll always carry the burdens of this tragedy with her.

Of course, it goes without saying that the comments on various news articles have been beyond disgusting, but _how_ they've managed to be terrible and stupid has sometimes surprised me. (Oh goody, surprises. :V .)

Of course, you've got people mocking the family and the teen girl for being geeky or unattractive, edgelords celebrating the deaths of geeks or furries, and the standard snarking about furries, but _now_, you've _also_ got a thousand jokers who all think their "what bathroom do they use" and "what's their preferred pronoun" jokes are fresh and original, people who say the family had it coming because _they were Californian_, people who say the crime occurred because of "California liberalism," and the people who seem determined to get in a dig on Trump, or even more, Hillary Clinton, no matter the topic.

(Incidentally, AOL wins the prize for Commenters Most Worthy of Forced Sterilization, and Breitbart wins the award for Weirdest Fixations and Objections.)


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 3, 2016)

Troj said:


> As I basically said on Phoenixed:
> 
> For the most part, the mainstream media has been awkward-but-not-mean-spirited in its treatment of the "furry" and "cosplay" aspects of this story, but those aspects shouldn't have taken center stage in the first place.
> 
> ...



Now I have to see those two articles just for the laughs


----------



## Troj (Oct 3, 2016)

Ainoko, the state of modern journalism is as such that most news sites are just copy-pasting each other. The OC Register has tried to do a bit more research on the furry angle, but other than that, most of the articles you'll find are basically the same.

But, the interesting piece from a psychological standpoint is that different websites attract different kinds of commenters to the yard, even when they've just copy-pasted the article from another site.

So, from what I saw, AOL attracted the largest pack of inbred, illiterate, keyboard-smashing mouthbreathers, while Breitbart had a lot of people who talked about PERVERSION, WESTERN DECADENCE, and the DECLINE OF CIVILIZATION--intriguingly, without ever citing religion or philosophy  to make or bolster the case. 

The Breitbart posters also seemed to share intriguing implicit assumptions about the nature of Identity and the Self, which were reflected in their objections to furries, to wit:
     a) Human beings have or should have one monolithic or unified identity, and anyone who   has multiple identities or alter egos is either "crazy" or up to no good,
     b) Because people have/should have one core identity, furries must believe they are animals  if they invest time and energy into pretending to be animals,
    c) Identities should be rooted in things we can verify or police objectively or externally, and
    d) Civilization is threatened when too many people are permitted to indulge in or claim identities that cannot be objectively or externally verified and policed.

The Breitbart commenters also seemed to have a lot of implicit beliefs about what it means to be "mature" or "adult," which largely intersected with the above assumptions.

So, I find it fascinating that people can be so _triggered _by the idea of a guy dressed up as a fox.

But, we digress.


----------



## Patch O'furr (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks to Troj for the link -

I caught wind of this before the police released info and did some digging among people directly connected. I think it was absolutely relevant that everyone involved had some sort of furry ties.  Even the poor guy who was just a house guest.  This was beyond just a social tie, it even was generational. There were furry parents and a furry kid, who went to furry meets together, and some sort of dispute about a furry relationship.  

HOWEVER it could also be people sharing the same occupation, or any other kind of hobby or fandom.  I wouldn't judge that. Bad choices are choices. There was nobody brainwashed to do anything wrong. 

This sad story comes in a year of unprecedented activity, there's more going on than ever before, tragedies come along with the good parts. There was Zootopia, and the first mainstream-distributed furry movie (Fursonas), more headlines than ever before (many positive ones), and con activity beating all records.  All things to see in the "furry news."

There was no way the news wouldn't get into the obvious ties with the heavy social media profiles of the people involved.  I figured better to have an honest cautious statement from members than pure bad guessing from outsiders.  I investigated a few connections and worked with the OC Register reporter to define the fandom, and interview members (who got asked to talk because they were already asking people not to exploit the story).  That helped get a tip to police, replace rumor with facts, raise sympathy among outsiders, and spread a fundraiser for survivors.  

The OC Register shared some of that here.  www.ocregister.com: After Fullerton triple homicide, furry community devastated, fearful for their safety  - That got piggybacked by the LA Times who asked for further interviews.  That hasn't been followed up on (the other person interviewed also declined more talking) to reduce continuing attention.  The one statement I did put out was carefully kept free of sensational details, personal pics, etc.  dogpatch.press: Statement about the tragedy in Fullerton, CA.

I was pleasantly surprised at the posts of the news articles on Facebook. There were a lot of regular people saying "not the time to judge" and even the ones who were trollish were being rebuked by other ones.  Breitbart was the one place I looked where low expectations were validated by wacky-ass reflexive judgements.  On the whole I saw low bashing and little mileage from the trashy tabloid ones (like at heavy.com).  That seems to continue a trend for the media to be more gentle than in times past, like for example in this.  dogpatch.press: VICE looks back on the Midwest Furfest attack, earning kudos for thoughtful journalism.


----------



## ElioteDarth (Oct 8, 2016)

It seems RollingStones made a very understanding article about it. While not offering much new info, some of you guys would probably like to take a look:

www.rollingstone.com: Furry Community Shocked After Gory Triple Murder


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Oct 16, 2016)

"On Sunday morning, police arrested Frank Felix, 25, of Sun Valley; Joshua Acosta, a 21-year-old U.S. Army mechanic based at Fort Irwin; and a 17-year-old female on suspicion of murder.

The trio were arrested after police had asked for the public’s help in finding Jennifer Yost’s missing daughter, Katlynn, who is 17."

www.ocregister.com: Fullerton triple homicide suspects, victims have ties to furry community

Now going back to see this, the suspects were found AFTER a search for Katlynn was initiated. So did they know who the two killers were from the beginning, or did they just happen to coincidentally come across them while they found the daughter (if you know what I mean).

Probably just beating a dead horse by paying attention to this topic still, but as sick as it sounds, I'm interested. 

The justice system sucks and is incompetent at gathering evidence and reasoning, at least one of them is probably going to get away with it.


----------

